# RapidFit Molding



## pd417 (Mar 25, 2015)

I will be installing new baseboard molding soon, but when I removed a portion of the old baseboard and quarter round, I saw that the genius installers just butted the hardwood floor against the baseboard. If I remove the entire two pieces I'll have a gap of almost 1". I thought about cutting strips of flooring to fill in the gaps, but I'll need to cut 200 ft of strips (and not all are parallel to the wall, some are perpendicular).

I saw a Lowe's carries a product called RapidFit, which is MDF molding that installs over existing molding. I would use their model# R805. All I would have to do is remove the quarter round. Here is a link:

http://www.rapidfitmoulding.com/products/all

Has anyone used this product and if so, thoughts? How thick is the portion of the RapidFit baseboard that covers the existing molding? Their site says 7/8" and I'm assuming this is the portion that covers.

Other than my two ideas above, does anyone have any others?


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

What about just putting new base and shoe around? Is there any gap with the current trim?

I am not familiar with the Rapid Fit mouldings, and really dont see the point. Most trim in a house is relatively easy to replace altogether.


----------



## pd417 (Mar 25, 2015)

Chamfer said:


> What about just putting new base and shoe around? Is there any gap with the current trim?
> 
> I am not familiar with the Rapid Fit mouldings, and really dont see the point. Most trim in a house is relatively easy to replace altogether.


I'm really not a fan of quarter round moulding, to me it looks tacky. The standard moulding I was going to use is 5/8" thick and the gap from wall to flooring edge is about 7/8", leaving a 1/8" space. That's why this RapidFit seemed like the best solution.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Even if you cover the gap from the wall to the flooring with just base you will most likely still have gaps between the base and the floor. This is because most floors aren't perfectly level. The RF molding will do nothing to hide those gaps.

Thats where shoe comes in. And shoe molding is different than quarter round. Generally not as gaudy looking.


----------



## pd417 (Mar 25, 2015)

*Moulding Project Problem*

As I mentioned in my original post at the top of this thread, I have started installing 4" baseboard on our first floor. I ran into a problem that I can't seen to figure out. I'm cutting the moulding laying flat on the saw (DeWalt DW717) and setting the angle on the saw (e.g. 45 degrees) and the table at zero degrees. I made my first cuts and saw that it was not a straight cut but rather off by about 10 degrees vertical. I adjusted the table 10 degrees so the cut would be straight.

This is my first moulding project, so I may be a little naïve, but having to adjust the table +/- 10 degrees doesn't seem quite right, zero degrees should give me a nice straight cut, but it doesn't. 

Am I doing something wrong or missing something?


----------

